# The Cause of God and Truth



## JM (Oct 17, 2006)

Reviews posted on Amazon:

John Gill was a Reformed Baptist, and in The Cause of God and Truth, he deals especially with those texts which some raise in opposition to Reformed doctrine. Gill carefully shows the biblical basis for the Reformed view of those texts in question. This book is an excellent reference resource due to the careful, thorough indexing of all Scripture references in the volume.

One of the best reference books supporting the Doctrines of Grace (Calvinism) in this millennium. It is an essential for witnessing to those pesky Arminians about the True, Living and Sovereign God of all things. This book has all kinds of ways to cross-reference Scriptures with the subjects and vice-versa. It is the most helpful tool I have found on the Doctrines of Grace. It even has references to the early church writers and their ideas on absolute predestination,unconditional election,peculiar redemption,original sin,efficacius grace, etc. A fine buy for all of its help. Don't be caught without it. Try and find the Primitive Baptist edition as the print is larger than The Sovereign Grace Publisher edition. Both are hardbacks. There is a paperback edition by GO Publcations and Mr. Ella which is a biography even though it bears the name of "The Cause of God and Truth". I own the PBL and SGP editions and often give loved ones this book for very special occasions. 

It's online: http://www.pbministries.org/books/gill/gills_archive.htm#2


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Oct 17, 2006)

Thanks Jason!

This book is on my list ever since I was directed to it by reading Gordon Clark who endorsed this work highly.


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 19, 2006)

ChristopherPaul said:


> Thanks Jason!
> 
> This book is on my list ever since I was directed to it by reading Gordon Clark who endorsed this work highly.



Hav you read the _Clark-van Til Controversy?_ written by Hoeksema and published by the Trinity Review?


----------

